# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  what is your download speed?

## Lost Control Again

what is your download speed?

60mb mines, i just checked.

*Yours?*

----------


## Member11

Australia sucks  ::(:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana



----------


## Chantellabella

Lately it seems "backwards." I have to get a new company. Sigh.

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Chantellabella

1.42 Mb/s Download
0.32 Mb/s	 Upload
29 ms Ping

I got a National F
and a Global F+

I so have to switch companies. This is AT&T. Granted I have no need for massive high speed anything and pay for the barest minimum, but geesh!

----------


## Tinkerbell

Download   40.97
Upload         4.22
Ping           32.00
National average  B
Global average     A-

----------


## Koalafan

Patiently waits for google fiber  :Tongue:

----------


## VickieKitties

My computer is a glorified paperweight.  Something inside made a bunch of noise for a while, then it stopped and now it shuts down all the time.  :shrug:  Not that I need it or anything. Idgaf

----------


## WintersTale



----------


## kc1895

I was getting slower speeds than that with ATT DSL!  Now I switched to U-Verse and its 5.63 Mbps  ::):  Huge improvement!  I don't have to wait 5 mins to watch a 2 min YouTube video.

Also, I was under the impression that U-verse was faster than cable... 





> 1.42 Mb/s Download
> 0.32 Mb/s	 Upload
> 29 ms Ping
> 
> I got a National F
> and a Global F+
> 
> I so have to switch companies. This is AT&T. Granted I have no need for massive high speed anything and pay for the barest minimum, but geesh!

----------


## Bucko

So slow that the Speedtest results haven't came back yet.

----------


## Otherside

Plusnet seems to have this problem with consitantcy. The Download speed likes to fluctuate a lot.

----------


## Monotony

> Australia sucks



Mines only .17 and .6 faster Canada's internet sucks as well. 

Sure wish Telus Fiber was in more than 2 provinces.

----------


## Otherside

> Mines only .17 and .6 faster Canada's internet sucks as well. 
> 
> Sure wish Telus Fiber was in more than 2 provinces.



Britains sucks too =(((

----------


## Monotony

> Britains sucks too =(((



But is it at least priced reasonably?

----------


## Otherside

> But is it at least priced reasonably?



I get it for about Â£15 a month. Think thats about $20 or so? 

I dunno if thats good compared to what you get over the pond or not.

----------


## Monotony

> I get it for about Â£15 a month. Think thats about $20 or so? 
> 
> I dunno if thats good compared to what you get over the pond or not.



 :O_O: 

That's like $30 CAD meanwhile shitty internet here is like $70 a month then another $30 for unlimited downloads so it's actually usable for something since 40gb a month is like a single damn game from steam or like a few mod downloads or a few netflix movies these days. 

And to think these pricks tried to have everyone in the entire country limited to only 25gb a month tops a few years back. Because they refuse to upgrade their damn networks.

----------


## Otherside

> That's like $30 CAD meanwhile shitty internet here is like $70 a month then another $30 for unlimited downloads so it's actually usable for something since 40gb a month is like a single damn game from steam or like a few mod downloads or a few netflix movies these days. 
> 
> And to think these pricks tried to have everyone in the entire country limited to only 25gb a month tops a few years back. Because they refuse to upgrade their damn networks.



Ouch. Expensive. I'm not moving to Canada. 

For the $20 I'm getting unlimited downloads and telephone calls included. Heh, I'd struggle on 25GB given the amount I use the web.

----------


## Monotony

> Ouch. Expensive. I'm not moving to Canada. 
> 
> For the $20 I'm getting unlimited downloads and telephone calls included. Heh, I'd struggle on 25GB given the amount I use the web.



Yep I didn't even include taxes it's about $120 a month after that.   :hit wall: 

[BEEP] be way too expensive here especially in Shittario. Meanwhile my brother is getting awesome Telus out in Edmonton well were all stuck back here with Bell or Rogers the prick.

----------


## 1

12.68Mbps

----------

